# BYRON OUT AS COACH!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

https://twitter.com/WojVerticalNBA/status/724433822226501632


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we all expected this. Did he necessarily get a fair shake as far as the talent we had? Probably not, but he didn't do a great job with what we had, either. I hope he's successful still somewhere else. Really curious to see who we get now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Now Im bummed the Lakers didnt even get an interview with Thibs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to make a play for Kevin Ollie to lure Kevin Durant here.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Guess it depends on who we bring in. Not a good look changing coaches every two years, but if you're convinced he turns off free agents? Guess better now than later. Not crazy about the timing, though. 

Thibs wanted Basketball Ops position, non-starter. 

Missed out on Brooks, who has obvious ties to KD and has been credited with developing young talent on OKC (KD, Russ, Harden). Not sure he gets us KD anyway. 

Luke has to be at the top of the list. 

Who else?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Becky Hammon or bust


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm not going to defend Byron as a coach, but I do feel for him. 

Really was a no win situation trying to balance Kobe with the kids.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Seriously if the lakers were going to make this move they should have done it so they could have had their pick of coaches. Now, what.. Luke Walton or bust?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kevin Ollie please.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Alright...Kevin Ollie...ex player, college head coach...and evidently has a bro-mance with Durant so large that Durant will follow him if he were Lakers coach....

1. Is he a good coach? Seriously, I know nothing about him...

2. Thats a hell of a prediction that Durant will com here if he does. Where is the origin or "facts" of that rumor?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Or go get Calipari


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Four names have already emerged as possible replacements for Byron Scott in Los Angeles after the Lakers reportedly fired him Sunday.
> 
> Golden State Warriors assistant Luke Walton, former Houston Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy, San Antonio Spurs lead assistant Ettore Messina, and UConn boss Kevin Ollie could be next in line for the Lakers, The Vertical's Adrian Wojnarowski reports.
> 
> ...


http://www.thescore.com/nba/news/1014905


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel...the deed has been done for better or worse...who do you want?

I dont know who would be best right this second but my money is on Walton...I bet you he didnt sell his home in Manhattan Beach either


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh shit...none of us have mentioned David Blatt yet


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kevin Mchale :baseldance:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No to Mark "Hands down, man down" Jackson


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Booo...I wanted to wake up and see some good discussion...This will be the most active off-season for the Lakers in a very long time


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Well, it wasn't unexpected at all, the Lakers not picking up Scott for next year.

Although Byron Scott was dealt a bad hand from the start, his work was... uninspiring at best.

I really have no idea who the Lakers will/shall pursuit. Considering the need to develop young talent, i would say it would be more adequate to bring in a seasoned coach. No to NCAA coaches and raising a eyebrow regarding assistant coaches...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kevin Ollie = KD magnet?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Derick Fisher is interested in the job....Dear god if that happens I will RAGE

seriously doubt the Lakers have any interest in him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I like Luke, but I don't see what all the hype is about. He managed a world championship roster who's system was already established. I'm sure he relates well with the younger players because of his age which is obviously a plus.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

I wasn't against Byron, but this is hardly disappointing news. 

I think Walton could be a better replacement than some may think. If a couple of star-level vets can be signed as free agents, combined with the younger guys, Walton could coach them through their climb back up the NBA ladder and grow with the team. If I were Walton, I wouldn't even consider the job unless the Lakers keep their pick this year. Losing the pick could cast a pall over the franchise, considering all of the losses endured recently. I would think that Luke wouldn't want any part of that. He has better options.

I'm not so sure the team is ready for its next winning coach, but hopefully, at least, this will mean the end of the intentional tanking (allegedly).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fisher I'm torn on. I heard that he clashed with Phil because I wanted to run something other than the Tri and Phil wasn't having it. His issues with Barnes also are a problem. Players see that and we've already got a controversy to get through with the Russell/Young situation.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

no to DFish


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I like Luke, but I don't see what all the hype is about. He managed a world championship roster who's system was already established. I'm sure he relates well with the younger players because of his age which is obviously a plus.


He's obviously smart and got a pretty good basketball mind and pedigree. I'm not convinced either but given the lack of "quality" NBA tested options available. I think you could do worse.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Luke Walton given a mediocre roster will be no better than Bryon Scott. The Laker front office is laughable.....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Give me Ollie, Calipari, or Luke. Wouldn't mind Van Gundy too. You can keep Jackson or Blatt though.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The Buss family needs to sell the team or let someone else completely handle basketball operations. The decision making system is seriously inept. There is no vision whatsoever, and this proves it. Why wait until Thibodeau and company are off the board before firing Scott? They have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

For the last time, Thibs wasn't coming. He wanted a Basketball ops position, there was ZERO chance of that happening here. None. 

We missed out on interviewing Scott Brooks, chill out. 

Word is Lakers already got permission to interview Spurs Assistant, Ettore Messina. Former assistant coach on Mike Brown's staff.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yep - if Phil wasn't getting that executive position no chance Thibs was going to get it and I just don't see the Brooks love - he's an ok coach but if KD loves him so much he'd still be in charge of the Thunder - I think it's going to be Ollie


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

That's just one example. Go farther back. Passes on Phil for Dantoni. The "Stay" billboards for Dwight. The complete fuckup of the Alridge pitch. Etc. etc.

It's a pattern of consistently bad decision-making.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> The Buss family needs to sell the team or let someone else completely handle basketball operations. The decision making system is seriously inept. There is no vision whatsoever, and this proves it. Why wait until Thibodeau and company are off the board before firing Scott? They have no idea what they are doing.


I disagree 100% with all of this.

They had a clear vision

David Stern made the Lakers show their poker hand and fucked us for 5-8 years.

ALL of the BS the Lakers have dealt with since the botched CP3 trade is 100% Sterns fault

Butterfly effect


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Such a convenient narrative for everything to just be Jim's fault. 

I won't try to talk you out of it Mojo


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MojoPin said:


> That's just one example. Go farther back. Passes on Phil for Dantoni.


not a thing that actually happened - passed on Phil taking over as an executive/part time coach - ask the Knicks how they feel about this - also Jerry Buss was still alive when this went down and was part of the decision making process 



> The "Stay" billboards for Dwight.


 you'd prefer they'd read 'go fuck yourself, Dwight'? btw was that Jimmy or Jeanie? She is marketing afterall



> The complete fuckup of the Alridge pitch.


 embarrassing I guess but LA was never a real option anyway



> Etc. etc.


just for giggles how about go ahead and fill in the blanks there...



> It's a pattern of consistently bad decision-making.


I myself am not a fan of the coach hiring decisions but the player personnel moves and drafting have been just fine - hell Jimmy is just a David Stern hissy fit away from having put together a CP3-D12-Kobe squad (and did put together a Nash-Kobe-Pau-D12 squad) and most of our issues now are the product of having swung for the fences to keep Kobe's window open a little longer

and despite historic league tampering, and terrible, terrible luck (and Dwight being a heartless punk) here we are with all this cap space, a handful of promising youngsters (and fingers crossed we'll get to add another one of those next month) - things could turn around real quick


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's not just Jim; it's both of them. There is no leader. They make decisions based on consensus, which never works. Dr. Buss was successful because he was willing to put his foot down and make tough choices, albeit highly informed choices based on West.

Agents and other owners are anonymously - yeah, I know, anonymously - saying that the organization has become a joke. The media constantly promotes the narrative that the team has become a joke. These are things that will factor into the offseason success. From a marketing perspective, they have already lost the battle; their legitimacy is the lowest it has ever been. 

I guarantee the team does not land a single franchise-changing star this summer. Best outcome? You get Derozan, who has lost early in the playoffs for a while, despite having a high seed team.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> It's not just Jim; it's both of them. There is no leader. They make decisions based on consensus, which never works. Dr. Buss was successful because he was willing to put his foot down and make tough choices, albeit highly informed choices based on West.
> 
> Agents and other owners are anonymously - yeah, I know, anonymously - saying that the organization has become a joke. The media constantly promotes the narrative that the team has become a joke. These are things that will factor into the offseason success. From a marketing perspective, they have already lost the battle; their legitimacy is the lowest it has ever been.
> 
> I guarantee the team does not land a single franchise-changing star this summer. Best outcome? You get Derozan, who has lost early in the playoffs for a while, despite having a high seed team.


Take me to your weed dealer....I want some of what he's got


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> The media constantly promotes the narrative that the team has become a joke.


I agree, they do. They particularly love the narrative of Jim being the main culprit behind the demise. Does not make it so. 

There are plenty of basketball people, those who don't pay attention to the noise, that were realistic about the Lakers with Kobe (they were gonna suck), and are bullish about the Lakers future. Loads of cap space. No bad contracts to speak of. Some really good young talent. Not ideal, but there are much worse positions to be in.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> The Buss family needs to sell the team or let someone else completely handle basketball operations. The decision making system is seriously inept. There is no vision whatsoever, and this proves it. Why wait until Thibodeau and company are off the board before firing Scott? They have no idea what they are doing.


At least you moved on from blaming the head coach for all our woes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Jamel...the deed has been done for better or worse...who do you want?
> 
> I dont know who would be best right this second but my money is on Walton...I bet you he didnt sell his home in Manhattan Beach either


Jeff van gundy!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Jeff van gundy!


liar


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jim doesn't need to be running basketball ops. He needs to be the owner like Dr Buss was. Be the final hammer on big deals and that's it. Let Mitch cook the meal and set the table and then you decide what to eat. Mitch should be in charge of basketball ops and Ryan West should be GM. Jeanie takes care of the business and marketing aspect with Jim overseeing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers have contacted JVG as per Sam Amick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lakers have contacted JVG as per Sam Amick



Doubt he agrees to anything. He seems to enjoy what he's currently doing way too much to come back to coaching.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I heard that JVG is looking for a gig similar to what his brother got in terms of being involved in basketball ops.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

JVG seems like an odd fit. League has changed a LOT since he last coached. Also one of the main knocks on Byron was that he was too "old school" and didn't communicate well with the young players, though I don't necessarily agree. I think he would adapt. 

Messina sounds intriguing. Really I'd be happy with either of those two. 

None of the others have a great coaching resume. Free agent appeal is a crapshoot, IMO. There's absolutely no guarantees. Let's just get the best coach.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725180467184443393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725180906281914369


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I wouldnt hate Luke as a choice...but maybe he is too raw and cant command the respect needed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ettore_Messina#Los_Angeles_Lakers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I wouldnt hate Luke as a choice...but maybe he is too raw and cant command the respect needed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ettore_Messina#Los_Angeles_Lakers


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

http://nypost.com/2016/04/27/brother-kept-jeanie-buss-in-dark-over-lakers-firing-byron-scott/

Terrible.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

http://nypost.com/2016/04/27/brother-kept-jeanie-buss-in-dark-over-lakers-firing-byron-scott/

Terrible.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what's so terrible? she has nothing to do with basketball operations decisions (on purpose)


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725487857402437632
Series should be over tonight. I'd imagine we'd get our top two choices in for interviews within a week. Gauge how interested they are.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I hope Luke Walton doesn't come to this team. he has a lot of promise as a coach. hate to see him waste it on a team like the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JT said:


> I hope Luke Walton doesn't come to this team. he has a lot of promise as a coach. hate to see him waste it on a team like the Lakers.


That doesn't make sense. The lakers need a good coach and if he helps turn it around he'll get a lot of credit. Sure he can stick around and wait for a perfect opportunity like Kerr or billy Donovan did, but if he was a capable coach he shouldn't be scared.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

e-monk said:


> what's so terrible? she has nothing to do with basketball operations decisions (on purpose)


The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. Like I've said, the executive leadership is a mess.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the right hand has nothing to do with basketball operations and they structured it that way for a reason - it's Jimmy's ship to run and Jeannie has nothing to do with it


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

JT said:


> I hope Luke Walton doesn't come to this team. he has a lot of promise as a coach. hate to see him waste it on a team like the Lakers.


he's in a great situation right now and could just hang there until maybe a couple years down the line Kerr steps away (given his health a possibility) but there are far worse situations than taking over a team loaded with promising young players and a ton of cap room


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

e-monk said:


> the right hand has nothing to do with basketball operations and they structured it that way for a reason - it's Jimmy's ship to run and Jeannie has nothing to do with it


That's not how companies work. Jeannie has the power to fire Jim. She is in charge of the overall business and should at least be informed when something like that happens. The fact that she didn't even know about the firing beforehand signifies lack of communication between the parties. That's dysfunctional.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*She.Has.Nothing.To.Do.With.Basketball.Operations.*

and I'm an executive and department head at a company that does over a billion in revenue and one department not telling another department about details they don't have decision making power over is absolutely how companies work. 

Jeannie has repeatedly and pointedly stated that Jimmy is in charge of this stuff until his self imposed 3 year window closes and that she will have nothing to do with it until then


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> So did Jeanie lose a struggle for Scott's job with her brother Jim? Not according to Sam Amick of USA Today, who reported that Jeanie stayed away from the process.
> 
> "Jeanie Buss did not take part in the decision to part ways with Scott," wrote Amick in his report on Scott's firing. "While she has final say within the organization, Jim Buss and Kupchak were given full authority to make this basketball choice."
> 
> ...


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...byron-scott-jeanie-buss-jim-buss-phil-jackson


----------

